# Exterior window trim peeling away



## kmwest (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a ground floor bathroom with block windows and the wood trim is starting to peel away from the frame on the left end:

https://1drv.ms/i/s!AldBRbQJj45ZhhKxVYHMD93s5rcz
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AldBRbQJj45ZhhM4ovHs3_uU-6Y2


1) What could be the cause of this besides just age (I have no idea how recently the windows were installed, but the house is 90 years old)

2) What can I do to repair this / prevent it

I live in Minnesota so I'm in a mad dash to complete outdoor projects... people are already saying "winter will be here soon"

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 28, 2016)

Not sure but that looks like it might be flashing of sorts. Can you get a photo from a higher angle, ladder or selfie stick.


----------



## joecaption (Jul 28, 2016)

Not seeing anything "peeling" away.
Just seeing where someone was to lazy to removed to remove the many layers of old paint and just painted over it and some missing caulking.
If it was mine I would have stripped back to bare wood, primed and painted with two coats long ago.


----------



## GBR (Jul 28, 2016)

Appears to be metal flashing from under the blocks (correct install) that was painted...  and WELCOME to the forums!

Gary


----------



## kmwest (Jul 29, 2016)

Definitely trim, not flashing.  I got up on a ladder, very lightly pulled on the peeling end and came right out.  the wood was still hard, however there was missing caulk behind the trim at the block.  Our grout is chipping away on the inside of the block windows also, I don't know if that means water is getting through from the shower and causing this.

The photos are the block after I've removed the trim.

https://1drv.ms/i/s!AldBRbQJj45ZhhcEiYoZCDI-QMyr
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AldBRbQJj45ZhhagAufHGImYcSZs
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AldBRbQJj45ZhhV2niiQYAk8lRPx


Please advise on next steps...


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 29, 2016)

I can't tell from the pics whether that is caulk or grout under the blocks, but I'll guess that moisture is getting thru that incomplete seal and that is what raised the trim. If interior is looking good, then I would reseal the bottom with caulk and replace with a piece of PVC trim. If the blocks are starting to loosen, I would consider a new window.


----------



## kmwest (Jul 30, 2016)

It's caulk, not sure what kind though... so recommendations are welcome, I have probably 15 cans of unused or half-used caulk of various types that I bought because I didn't want to keep going back to Home Depot.

 Here is what the interior of the block looks like from the bathroom:
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AldBRbQJj45Zhh174GBFJe3nmtcu (right corner where the grout is falling away is the left side of the window from the outside, where the trim started to peel).  However there is grout missing along much of the perimeter of the whole window.   The grout between the blocks seems to be ok though, but there isn't any kind of sealant on it.. from my limited Googling that looks like something that should be done.

Whole-window photo:
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AldBRbQJj45ZhhtKuKC58XYfpleE

Please walk me through what I need to buy and what to do.  The approach I'm picking up on thus far is:

1) re-caulk the exterior seal between the block and the windowframe
2) put in PVC trim (don't know how to do this, I assume it's pretty straightforward though)
3) replace missing grout along edge of block interior... again don't know how to do this

THanks... I'm getting together my hardware store shopping list for the day


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 30, 2016)

They shouldn't of used grout on the inside sill joint.  They should of used a matching colored silicone caulk.  Regular grout won't adhere to a glazed surface which is why it's braking up.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 30, 2016)

do a search on glass block adhesive. I can't recommend one because I haven't used any.


----------

